# Hunter ate Dove soap!!



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think he ate a whole bar of bath soap :yuck:

He has thrown up 3 times, white & foamy even smells like soap!!

I called the vet, they said to call poison control, where I learned that the soap should pose no problems except for lots of vomiting. They said to keep him hydrated & he should be feeling better in a day or two.

Anyone have this happen before?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor guy  Did they save if you could give him anything for his discomfort? I bet he won't do that again.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I've never had this happen, so I called my sister. She said to really watch Hunter's gum color. Because it might make him throw up so much, he could get severely dehydrated. If it gets really light pink / grayish at all, call your vet. Also be careful about giving him food today. Just give him little bits at a time so that he doesn't gorge and make himself sick. She said that a lot of dogs, if they've been throwing up, will gorge on food because they think it will make their stomach feel better. I hope this helps!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Baby! YUCK!!!! I can't imagine having all those bubbles in my tummy! You'd think any water he drinks would just make more bubbles but you don't want him to get dehydrated!
I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This won't help this situation, but I always have a jar of nutrimin clay handy. It does wonders for detoxing....... whenever the kids have tummy issues, I just add a little to some water or their food. You might want to read about it: http://www.calearthminerals.com/ab_Nutramin.php


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope Hunter feels better very quickly


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunter hasn't been sick for several hours now, he's still not full of energy, but seems to be on the mend!
Thanks for the well wishes & advice


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker does stuff like this to me. He had eaten a bar of soap on a number of occasions. Add to that list, and it's not all inclusive:

packing peanuts (dissolvable)
vaseline
36 inch webbed leather belt
brillo pad
tootsie rolls
mushrooms
foxglove
nutrisystem food with the wrappers
a whole box of Hostess Chocolate Cupcakes, with the wrappers
thermacare heat wrap
papertowels
q-tips
apple with seeds

I had to call poison control everytime. I paid for all the calls but two. Apple seeds, the woman said, if I tell you my dogs and I eat apples with the seeds and we are fine and you accept that answer...the thermacare heat wrap was sponsered by the company so they pay the bill! 

I guess many Vets now make us call poison control because of liablity issues, plus the are trying to help out the organization. Don't know how true the latter is.

I hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## geonova (Nov 1, 2006)

My guy ate a bar of Irish Spring last year...no stomach issues, other than a great smelling breath for several days!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

geonova said:


> My guy ate a bar of Irish Spring last year...no stomach issues, other than a great smelling breath for several days!


Bingo! Same here. Usually Tucker smells a bit like, well, we call him potty mouth.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Amazing... I'm knocking on wood when I say that mine are not eating machines, to date! LOL I can't believe Hunter ate a bar of soap... I mean, I could believe my 2 legged, 12 year old son would on a dare, LOL... but not my dog! - hahahhaaha

I only chuckle since I see several other members dogs ate soap and are fine. I agree with Blaireli on checking his gums though and just making sure he stays well hydrated.

Kimm.... I am shocked to read your list of things eaten by Tucker!!!! The thermacare heat wraps would have scared me for sure. The apple seeds - well.. I understand that they are poisones, but not sure on swollowing. My step-dads sister died at about 6 yrs old from inhaling one and it went into her lung. My best friends sister died at about the same age from getting a peanut in her lung - Seems like almost fluke type accidents.


Tiffany


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Jeez! I'm awful glad to hear he's on the mend. But, holy cow, I can't imagine that soap could've tasted good enough to eat. I mean, ...... I think back to age 13 when I got caught smoking by my grandmother, and she fed me a big chunk of ivory soap. ewwwwwwwwwww!!!! NOT GOOD!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, Tucker made the Vet's newsletter. Having a child, then teenager, now 20 year old in the house who thinks he only lives here as been a challenge with a dog who likes to eat everything! 

Tucker never got sick after eating soap though. In fact, the only thing he got sick after eating was the foxglove (digitalis). We've removed it from the yard and have to check all the time to be sure it hasn't self-seeded or we missed a plant because it is biennial. He did upchuck the wrappers from the whole box of Hostess Cupcakes and the contents and covering from the thermacare heatwrap.

I'm just hoping the OP's pupper stops vomiting!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Holy heck! That sounds like something my pup would do. I hope Hunter's feeling better soon. 

We use dove, also and when we give him a bath he loves to lick the soap dish where it was. I don't know why, but it seems totally irresistible to him. :yuck:


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Taegan is a banana thief. She absolutely loves them, but six in one sitting, complete with skin, does give a girl tummy ache! Problem with Taegan is she's tall there isn't anywhere she can't reach. 

The biggest scare was Campbell eating a mango pit. I was holding it for him to lick/chew the fruit left on it, and he inhaled it. You know how those vacuums work. I called my vet to warm her, thinking surgery might be neccessary, but three days later out it popped. He's a soap eater too, when given the chance. 

Taste buds...what taste buds?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

It's not the first time I've heard of a dog eating soap. Glad he's stopped vomiting. You might want to get one of those soap holders that suction cup to the wall of the shower - it will make the soap last longer too!
http://www.thehomemarketplace.com/HomeMarketPlace/images/p112414.jpg


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Yuck... that sounds terrible!
I wonder if it would have not been so bad if he ate Ivory soap.

You know what they say, it's supposed to be 99 44/100% pure... (but pure of what?) :yuck:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know I'm posting in this thread for a third time, hard day at work, but this reminded me of the dangers of soap. Does anyone remember the dog who got the bar stuck to the roof of its mouth and because it was so large the dog sufficated?

I'd buy one of those soap holders but I can guarantee my youngest wouldn't use it. I could tell him not to use it. That might work.:doh:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunter is back to his normal self now 
We use a soap holder thing in our shower, the dogs often go in there after we shower . ( it is a big walk in shower) 
Hunter took the soap from our 2nd bathroom, ( tub/shower combo) One that rarely is used. I had put a fresh bar of soap in there in April when we had overnight guests. The shower curtain was closed too!! Guess I'll be getting a soap holder for in that bath too!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

When Jester was a pup, he got into the bathroom wastebasket and ate what was left of a used bar of soap I thrown away. I think it was also Dove! He threw up white foam 3x and then he was fine. He hasn't eaten soap since! Glad Hunter is ok. It is amazing what they find tastey! :bowl:


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Yikes! I used to feed Jenny apples. Now that they're 3.00 a lb I don't anymore. I had no clue the seeds were bad! I'm glad he's OK. Yuck... sometimes dogs have questionable tastes.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that Hunter is feeling better. Roxy stole a bar of soap from the maids cart when we were on vacation a few years ago. before i could get to her she ate it, i was FREAKING out. she was fine, i swear that girl has a steel stomach


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner and Selka have never eaten anything weird except poop!
But Max , my golden before Selka ate alot of weird stuff and luckily never had to go to the vet for it. He ate alot of our deck!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

My Piper has made off with the soap twice but I was able to make the interception each time before she laced into it. It's just something about when things get quiet I get real suspicious.
Oh, and Piper is also a banana thief.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Hunter is OK, I've learned from Rusty that everything is eatable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The biggest scare was Campbell eating a mango pit. I was holding it for him to lick/chew the fruit left on it, and he inhaled it. You know how those vacuums work. I called my vet to warm her, thinking surgery might be neccessary, but three days later out it popped. He's a soap eater too, when given the chance. 

Taste buds...what taste buds?[/quote]

The soap might have helped "expel" the mango pit !!!! ROFL:doh::doh:


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

We got our golden when she was 16 months old, our lab mix takes Proin for incontinence since she was spay. We always left the bottle out and within the first month we came home after being ut for a couple of hours ( I had usually always put her in the crate when we weren't home, but relented this time)to an empty bottle of the Proin! I strongly suspected our golden,but I couldn't be sure, or even if she was a sharer, so off to the emergency vet that evening! I first had to call poison control and I remember hanging up a couple of times because they wanted a credit card number BEFORE you got to speak with a live person, on the 3rd try I just hung on (I got rid of all my credit cards, so I didn't know what to do!)and I did get to speak with someone and as it turns out the maker of Proin is a sponsor so the call was free and of course they recommended to go to a vet. After we were at the vet with both of them it became apparent that it was either all ingested by our golden or atleast most of it as she was exhibiting symptoms. They both got charcoal and IVs and $500 later, they wanted to keep her overnight for hourly monitoring.... for an add'l $800! Hubby kind of freaked, so I said that I would take her home and I would check her hourly and if she was in any distress i would return immediately.... so I spent the entire night and the next day monitoring her heart rate hourly.What a night!She ended up being fine..... I don't leave meds out any longer. And just last year my son was making those molten lava cakes and as he was waiting for the oven to get to the right temp he and I left the room.... out lab mix ate the whole thing....I was so worried about the chocolate that I searched the web for the right amount of peroxide to induce vomiting and that is what I did, unlike before when I didn't have an absolute time frame I could get her to vomit immediately... it was hard to do.Not the actual doing, but to see her with that look as she was throwing up.... needless to say it is my mantra to not leave things on the counters.....Glad yours is doing fine.....the things they do... i never went thru this with my human child.....thank goodness!


----------

